

Reform the FISA Court: Privacy Law Should Never Be Reinterpreted in Secret - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/07/fisa-court-has-been-radically-reinterpreting-privacy-law-secret

======
mtgx
I think they misspelled "abolish". Why would the spying even need a "special
Court"? It should go through normal Courts, with normal warrants, because the
whole idea of "mass spying" needs to go. Have a special target in mind? That's
fine - get a warrant.

